# Biometric Collection (Finger print) deadline missed



## Parijat (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi mates,

I have applied for my wife's VISA 309 last month from Dhaka, Bangladesh. Waiting for CO to be assigned. But unfortunately we have missed the deadline of biometics collection which is usually 14 days after application lodged. Yesterday AHC official called my wife and asked to provide biometric ASAP. 

I called VFS for an appointment but they said they will not collect it if 14 days deadline have passed. I could not contact with AHC as today is weekend in Bangladesh. Is it any major issue? Is there anyone who faced similar situation like us? Please help.

BR//
Parijat


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Did the department contact the applicant through email for biometric after visa lodgement? 

Girl Aussie


----------



## Parijat (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Girl Aussie,

Thanks for your reply. The department sent an automatic email when the application was lodged. In that mail there was a pdf saying to be complete the bio-metrics within 14 days. 

When we visited medical examination centre they also collected fingerprint and photo. So we thought these are the biometric samples. Yesterday afternoon one official of AHC called my wife and said to give the biometrics to VFS. Then I called VFS and they said they will not collect as 14 days have passed. I could not contact with AHC as the office hour was over and weekend starts.

So a bit worried at this moment.

BR// Parijat


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess you made a mistake, you were supposed to give biometrics at VFS Office as this is where they captures a facial image with a digital camera and a 10-digit fingerprint scan with a digital finger scanner. 

Anyway, don't worry about it. Try if you can book it online & inform the department with the explanation why it was missed before. 

Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Contact Us<title>Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal -

Girl Aussie



Parijat said:


> When we visited medical examination centre they also collected fingerprint and photo. So we thought these are the biometric samples. Yesterday afternoon one official of AHC called my wife and said to give the biometrics to VFS. Then I called VFS and they said they will not collect as 14 days have passed. I could not contact with AHC as the office hour was over and weekend starts.
> 
> So a bit worried at this moment.
> 
> BR// Parijat


----------

